# A-Levels After Matric! MCAT and IBCC



## akhan728 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, I am a private candiate and i just got my result for alevels. Well i wasnt satisfied as my grades arnt acceptable.
I scored E in Biology, D in.physics, C in chemistry.
I scored 789/1050 in Matric.
I really want to get into.a med school.this year. But i dont know if my alevels grade would let me take the mcat.Plus how.would my equivallency be made. as in i did matric.and then alevels
I would really appreciate with any alternatives or wayout for this
Thanks


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard akhan728!


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome!  Hope you enjoy being a part of our community, akhan728! :joyful:


----------



## Mudassir92 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi bro, did you get any answer to your query finally? Did you get your equivalence made?


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

i would recommend you visit the IBCC office, who assess the qualification and get their guidance, if they will accept your A levels after Matric, because they manage the marking and assessment by combining O and A level results, which they declare as FSC equivalence or HSSC equivalence


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey. Maybe you will get the equivalency made but unfortunately it wouldn't be enough to get you in a government medical college.


----------

